# Foals: to rug or not to rug?



## jumpergirl (8 November 2010)

What is the general consensus on rugging foals? They were weaned a few weeks ago and are doing really well. I've always been of the opinion that they were going to live out over this winter without rugs ... but after the hideous rain now I'm not sure! I'm a bit soft when it comes to things like that!!! They dont have a huge amount of shelter in their field.

What does everyone else do?


----------



## Holly831 (8 November 2010)

I only rug if I absolutely have too!

Having said that I had a really sick foal this year and spent an evening driving around Yorkshire trying to locate a foal rug! (and yes thanks to the wonderful people on here I did get one at gone midnight...met in a layby to collect one )

I do like to get them used to rugs on and off though.

Just my opinion


----------



## Yorketown (8 November 2010)

I was going to rug my foal as the weather here has been so bad but neither of my foal rugs have leg straps and the wind is so bad they really do need them.  Without hijacking the post can I just ask do you knowledgeable peeps use foal rugs or pony rugs on your babes?


----------



## 3DE (8 November 2010)

Mine only wore a rug for 2 weeks last year when the weather was really bad - -20 and blizzards. The rest of the time he was nakey but had access to shelter. He had a 400g heavyweight that was 5ft3 so wasn't exactly tiny foal... I think rugging can create problems with foals as they get up to all sorts of mischief. I found my boy one day with the rug off his back and dangling between his front legs with the neck cover still in place but upside down. They do their best to get out of them... Good job he's a calm boy


----------



## imafluffybunny (8 November 2010)

I dont rug, I have enough problems with fencing without throwing rugs into the equation! 

My foals all have access to a shelter to get out of the rain and I dont think the cold bothers them once they have grown their thick coat.


----------



## Laafet (8 November 2010)

Our wussy TB weanlings never wear rugs and only come in when the weather get very bad (think the snow we had last year!).


----------



## GinnieRedwings (8 November 2010)

I always rug up if the weather is bad, but I only have one, who comes in a small enclosure with shelter every night and the rugging up/unrugging is part of my management/training/handling routine.

I had to come down quite late last night, it was pitch dark and my head torch was running out of batteries. It was also 3 degrees Celsius at 9pm with rain forecast later and there were fireworks going off in various directions within 100 yards. I did think to myself isn't it great I am able to just chuck the rug on this foal (and I literally chuck, none of that pussyfooting around carefully unfolding rugs on backs...) without having to put a headcollar on him and he is just chomping on his hay without batting an eyelid...

I like my foals to be bombproof from early on, and I have found that lots of repetitions & exposure to potentially scary stuff is the best way. In short, he might not necessarily NEED it, but I like him to be completely used to it.


----------



## Enfys (8 November 2010)

It depends *entirely* on the foals, generally I tend to, or at least I have rugs available, I'd rather feed the horse than the weather to be honest. Mine all live out, and they aren't always bright enough to take advantage of the shelters.

It is very windy where I live, with wind chill it can easily get down past -30C, and -10C is a warm (and I mean coats off) day. If it is sunny and even if the wind is down to merely gale force, then all rugs come off for a few hours sunshine on their backs. It is constant rain that wears them down in the end, even foal fluff can't cope with it for days on end. Fortunately it doesn't rain too much on us.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2010)

I always,  and dogmatically say that I never rug foals,  or yearlings for that matter.  HOWEVER,  that's because I don't need too.  We have huge,  thick,  windproof hedges.  Every horse can get out of any wind,  and in any field.

If we lived,  say on the edge of the Fens,  where the wind can cut you in half,  and where there is very little protection,  then yes,  I suppose that I'd have to.  That or bring them in at night!  It depends,  I suppose,  upon the environment in which they live.  We count ourselves fortunate.

Alec.


----------



## imafluffybunny (8 November 2010)

I agree with you Alec, my 2 year old has been rugged this year for the first time. I dont rug foals or yearlings but then they do have access to shelter. If the weather was really that bad I would prefer to have them stabled than rugged.


----------



## freckles22uk (8 November 2010)

Ive rugged mine in the past,  hate to see shivering foals, and though im in Spain it does get very cold in winter, ive known it -14'c and had 18" snow, 

Harley (my stallion) and Moonshine (whos coming to the UK next week) both were rugged as foals, (their 4 now) and I think it makes them less spooky and gets them used to stuff round their legs, all mine can be rugged loose in the field, 

Ive not rugged this years foals yet, as the weather has been ok, but i might if it gets really bad, as they only have trees for shelter, plus when their sold, they might go to homes that dont rug...


----------



## aimeetb (9 November 2010)

I am bringing my 7 month old in at night for various reasons so so rug her at night as she cant move around to keep herself warm then during the day she goes out naked if dry and going to be above about 5,6 or 7 degrees, anything below or if going to rain I put her w/p sheet on. She gets lots of hay so she can eat herself warm. When it gets really cold or snowy and such during the day she will have a fleece under her sheet or a medium weight on. x


----------



## not_with_it (9 November 2010)

I bought my foal a rug thinking she would need it. I currently have a 180g rug in my spare bedroom as she is like a hairy yak! 
If the weather is really bad she wears a rainsheet but looking at her coat tonight I cant see her wearing the other one.


----------



## hilly (10 November 2010)

Yes, would rug the weanlings. It doesn't turn them into wimps and means they get out everyday in all sorts of weather, rather than standing in or tucked up under a hedge and the handling is good for them - so much so that had a queue from a yearling to a 6y.o patiently waiting to be rugged up when their load of winter rugs was brought to their field on Sunday, each stood stock-still when it was their turn. Plus, I think bringing wet animals in causes more harm if they're being brought into draughty stables. 

I wouldn't rug a native and the 'yaks' only get a no-fill/LW rug to keep off rain, rather than for warmth and for a couple of fine-bred/TB types, rugging them up is the best way to avoid rain scald.

Youngsters will shred rugs so a high-denier rug is best, they'll outlast the cheaper versions and some pony rugs swamp weanlings particularly in the chest department. Find the pony-sized Rhino Wugs are the best fit/longest lasting.  I always removed the leg straps and used one as a 'fillet string' , (tied to a piece of string on the D-ring for Break In Case Of Emergency high jinks) and kept the other as a spare but notice this year's model has the leg straps removed and just one 'fillet string' strap provided instead. 

Even if the foal is well-handled, would rug up indoors for the first time (with the surcingles adjusted roughly to the foal's size to avoid excess fumbling) and let them get used to it before turning out. They soon cotton on to the advantages.


----------



## tikino (10 November 2010)

living in scotland i rug my foals as i would rather feed the foal the the weather. as long as the rug fits well there really isn't a problem with it.


----------



## nijinsky (10 November 2010)

I rugged my foals last winter & am rugging them now as yearlings.  My opinion is if they need rugging rug them, if they don't, don't.  I did however take the leg straps off the rugs when they were foals and off the dams rugs & put in a fillet string, this winter they all have leg straps.  I've had no problems at all rugging my babies.


----------



## lornaA (10 November 2010)

My foal wears a rug, he was a late foal being only 15 weeks just now so probably a bit smaller than the older foals.  Also i live in western scotland and we get an awful lot of wind and rain and we don't have an awful lot of shelter in the fields so both mum and foal are rugged and in at night and out through the day.


----------



## CILLA (12 November 2010)

Hi our weanling is rugged he is out with other weanlings some are rugged and some not. He just accepts his rug and i thought some of the others may chew it but no still in one piece !
A filly which is not rugged has got rain scald. I personally think it is the heavy rain which you need to protect against. If it was a bright sunny day i would leave the rug of for a few hours.


----------



## opal06 (12 November 2010)

I rug mine last year, she is a IDxTB and when the weather hit hard she got a chill, I am a firm believer that weanling's should be left out at least for the first year, but bring them in every now and then so they get used to a stable. My weanling last year got a chill  and thought I was going to have to bring her in but once she had her rug on she went back to normal. I only used a light to medium weight without a neck cover as that was all she needed. I don't like to rug them to hard as I know a person that put a to heavy rug on and it rubbed his withers sore and is now scarred with white hair already, the rug fitted perfect to. But my weanling this year is doing great so far without a rug and if she carries on that way she will stay naked. 

So I think you have to play it by ear as remember they do grow quick and you will be forever buying rugs.

PS what i did notices was that my youngster last year took till July to lose her winter coat fully and I think it was because i rugged her. As all the other youngsters lost there's by the end of April. So bare that in mind if you are planning on showing them.


----------



## Amymay (12 November 2010)

If they're lacking shelter - you will probably need to rug or at least bring overnight.


----------



## 3DE (12 November 2010)

amymay said:



			If they're lacking shelter - you will probably need to rug or at least bring overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily true - I have a welsh sec D colt and an ISH filly and both only wore rugs for 2 weeks last year - and I am in the far, far north of Scotland and there is no shelter in the majority of the paddocks. If it gets wet and windy then they just turn their bum to the wind. The only time I rugged was in blizzard weather with the wind blowing in every direction.

Rugs are for horses that are clipped, not for ones in fur coats IMO


----------



## Amymay (15 November 2010)

Rugs are for horses that are clipped, not for ones in fur coats IMO
		
Click to expand...

This is indeed true.  However, depending on the age of your foal, it's coat will have absolutely no protection against the harsher elements.

Why spend thousands getting a foal on the ground - an not be prepared to spend a couple of quid on a rug for it if it needs it??

Simply can't understand that attitude.  Cold, wet foal can often result in a cold dead one.

I know which I'd rather.


----------



## eirewhisper (15 November 2010)

My horses have very little shelter and the field is on quite an exposed area so I have chosen to rug my 6 month old weanling. My reason is mainly for the prevention of rainscald and so I dont have to chuck loads more feed into him than is necessary. He comes in on the worst nights (wind & rain together etc.) and has a MW 5' pony rug on but without leg straps.
He normally feels quite warm with this but someone at the yard told me he was shivering today, though was fine when I got home tonight 
I was always told not to rug the babies but I am a bit soft and wouldnt sleep


----------



## tinkerbelle (18 November 2010)

Mines in a rug, but I'm not necessarily the conventional foal owner/breeder! My way of thought is I am fairly small and weedy and dont want to wrestling a 2yo or older into a rug when hes well on his way to being fully grown. 

Mine have absolutely zero shelter and the wind where we are is extrememly cold. He has people walking up and down past him all day so if it did get caught on any of the fencing (which is very unlikely) he would be found instantly. 

So it can certainly do no harm if your foalies are kept an eye on and its a bit chilly. But then most will argue that I'm a irresponsible wuss and you should let them be horses or they too will also grow into wusses (well they say horses are like their owners)  ........


----------

